# 2. Themenchatabend im Winterhalbjahr 2013/14



## Annett (31. Okt. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

der Termin für den zweiten TCA in diesem Winter steht. 

Am *10.11.2013* wird es ab *20 Uhr* um *Stromsparmaßnahmen im Teichbereich* gehen. Ob Pumpen, Licht oder Belüftungen - Ihr bestimmt, um was es gehen soll...

Betreut wird der TCA erneut von Rico (Zacky) und Joerg. 

Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß und viele neue Ideen in Sachen Strom sparen.


----------



## guenter (31. Okt. 2013)

*AW: 2. Themenchatabend im Winterhalbjahr 2013/14*

Stromsparen bei den Preisen - ist gut


----------



## Zacky (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: 2. Themenchatabend im Winterhalbjahr 2013/14*

:move


----------



## lotta (7. Nov. 2013)

*AW: 2. Themenchatabend im Winterhalbjahr 2013/14*

Klasse, 
ich werde gerne mitlesen und lernen ...
und evtl die eine oder andere Frage haben.
Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Sternenstaub (8. Nov. 2013)

*AW: 2. Themenchatabend im Winterhalbjahr 2013/14*

Hallo zusammen ,
ich bin dabei
lG Angelika


----------

